# Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2016



## silver68 (3. Februar 2016)

So langsam werden die Wassertemperaturen wieder interessant!  

Dickes Petri an alle!


----------



## dirk.steffen (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2016*

So, Urlaub :vik:
Habe heut mal etwas früher Schluß gemacht und noch fix 2 Strandabschnitte mit der Fliege beackert. Waren leider keine Fische |gr:
Na ja, vlt. ergibt sich die Woche ja noch was |wavey:


----------



## Matthias-HH (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2016*

Heute morgen ging es für mich an die Westküste von Ostholstein, nach ca. 15 min. angeln hing auch bereits der erste Fisch. Rute ordentlich krumm und die Bremse musste anständig arbeiten. Zum Vorschein kam ein brauner Fisch von Ü60, der kam trotzdem mit nach Hause.

War nämlich ein Dorsch . Dieser hatte Sandaale gejagt wie man auf dem Bild erkennen kann.

Nächsten 2 Std. tat sich nichts mehr, also ab an einen anderen Strand. Dort wieder so nach ca. 15 min. einen Fisch am Haken, diesmal aber ne Mefo von 48cm #6.

Danach noch eine kleinere von ca. 44cm, die ich aber noch im Wasser vom Haken befreite. Dazu kamen dann noch einige Bisse, insgesamt ein sehr gelungener Tag. 

Viele Grüße #h Matthias


----------



## Hering 58 (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2016*

Petri zu der Mefo


----------



## wobbi (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2016*

Petri:vik:


----------



## Hardcorerer (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2016*

Petri !

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## mefohunter84 (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2016*

Petri Heil! :m

Toller Tag und ein Ergebnis das zuversichtlich stimmen kann. #6
Wünsche schon mal einen guten Appetit. 

TL Rolf #h


----------



## Milan.Lüb.Bucht (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2016*

Petri zu allen Fischen [emoji108]


----------



## Samsoe-Killer (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2016*

Super! Meine Trips an die OH-Küste waren bis jetzt alles Nullnummern. Das Motto heißt: Dranbleiben!


----------



## aalpietscher (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2016*

Moin,#h

Ich war die Woche auch auf Rügen / Barkenberg unterwegs....

Dienstag leicht trübe,ganz schön Welle und keinen Kontakt. 

Mittwoch sehr trübe aber trotzdem hatte ich es ne Stunde versucht. ....nix.

Donnerstag eigentlich super aber auch keinen Kontakt. 

Hatte dort ne fewo und wollte nicht noch über die ganze Insel Gurken, also nahm ich die Bedingungen wie sie halt waren. 

Gruß. ...|wavey:


----------



## mefofänger (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2016*

heute lübecker bucht angetrübtes wasser also beste bedingungen. nach eineinhalb stunden auf spiro nichts, außer 1 anfasser und 1 nachläufer.... also mal auf wobbler gewechselt und siehe da einmal 47 cm in guter kondition. mfg mefofänger


----------



## lutzloki (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2016*

Hallo,
ich bin derzeit auf Rügen im Urlaub:
vorgestern Dranske 1 x Mefo 44 cm  auf Gladsax Snaps Blinker
gestern Dranske nix
heute Nardevitz nix 

Petri


----------



## Silvio.i (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2016*

@lutzloki: Keine Ahnung woher du kommst. aber denk dran, dass bei uns 45cm Mindestmaß sind!


----------



## Ulli_1 (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2016*

Zum Mittag geht es los an die holsteinische Ostseeküste. 
Meldung kommt dann spätestens morgen.


----------



## Weiserhai (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2016*

Hi, gestern für 2h losgewesen ein schönen  Anfasser konnte die Mefo sehen und schwupp weg war sie:-(#q


----------



## lutzloki (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2016*

@ Silvio.i
Die Mefo schwimmt selbstverständlich wieder !


----------



## mefohunter84 (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2016*

Heute Kieler Förde Ostseite von 11:30 - 17:00 Uhr.
Leider keinen Zupfer. Weder auf Blinker noch auf Fliege.
Habe noch 5 andere Angler gesehen, die augenscheinlich auch nichts hatten.
Dafür war es ein toller Tag und die Beine standen im Wasser. :q:m

TL

Rolf #h


----------



## Ulli_1 (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2016*

Ostsee 1 
Ulli 0

Bis 20:00 Uhr geworfen was das Zeug hält,  aber mal wieder nichts. Mein Kumpel hat einen Dorsch auf 18g Kingtrout schwarz/silber im Belly gefangen.


----------



## Meerforellenfan (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2016*

Moin Männers,
danke für das posten und Kopf hoch da haut schon noch was in die Rute#6......dran bleiben #h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2016*



mefohunter84 schrieb:


> Heute Kieler Förde Ostseite von 11:30 - 17:00 Uhr.



Rolf....seit wann gehst Du fremd |bigeyes


----------



## Skorpion (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2016*



Dorschdiggler schrieb:


> Rolf....seit wann gehst Du fremd |bigeyes



Das habe ich mich auch schon gefragt |kopfkrat  
Rolf, bist Du von Bolte nach Kiel "abgetrieben" ? |supergri


----------



## mefohunter84 (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2016*

@ Dorschdiggler, Skorpion, #h

Schön mal wieder etwas von euch zu lesen. :q#h
Mit euch beiden wollte ich mich ohnehin noch mal in Kontakt setzen. 
Den Rest per PN oder #x

TL  Rolf #6#h


----------



## Topic (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2016*

so dann will ich auch mal wieder was schreiben 

nur leider gibt es bei mir nicht viel zu schreiben..die letzten 3 male immer schön abgeschneidert....die letzten fische hatte ich vor 2 wochen..beide unter maß...

heute ging es auch wieder los...mein kumpel war schon früher am strand und konnte eine kleine mefo verzeichnen...ich entschied mich an einen anderen strand zu fahren..nur bei mir ging absolut nichts...in der zwischenzeit konnte er seine zweite landen...gut also ab zu ihm und feuer :q:q...naja ne ganze zeit gefischt aber bei mir kam nichts....
dafür hatte mein kollege nochmal nachgelegt #6
was ne fette trutte 67 cm ...mehr brauch man dazu wohl nicht sagen







ich freu mich aufs nächste wochenende :q:q:q


----------



## OssiEde (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2016*

Petri Heil. 
Ein sehr schönes Tierchen. 

Wenn Herr Esox Schonzeit hat, werde ich mich auch mal den Trutten widmen.


----------



## Tim1995 (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2016*

Schön geschrieben tino
War ne schöne Entschädigung für die letzten paar male, da liefs bei mir ja auch nicht so dolle.
Das nächste mal bist du bestimmt auch wieder dran


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2016*

Petri zu der schönen Trutte!!!!


----------



## Ostseesilber (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2016*

Traumtrutte - Petri Heil! War wohl die richtige Entscheidung an die offene Küste zu fahren.


----------



## dirk.steffen (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2016*

Petri zu dem tollen Fisch #6
Ich hatte heute leider "Haushaltstag" |gr: Sonst hätten wir uns genau dort getroffen #q


----------



## Allrounder27 (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2016*

Petri zum Fisch!


----------



## mefohunter84 (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2016*

An dieser Stelle auch von mir nochmals ein dickes  *Petri Heil*   #6#6#6


----------



## laxvän (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2016*

Petri zu der silbernen Schönheit!#6


----------



## Küstenjonny (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2016*

Nachtrag vom 20 .2
 Was : 1X Trutte ca 50 cm, 1x ca 50 cm verloren
 Wo : Oh
 Womit : Blech


----------



## prion (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2016*

Moin moin ihr Petrijünger,

Nachdem es letztes Wochenende vier Grönies bei mir gab und ich schon ganz zufrieden War ,bescherte mir der  Angelgott  gestern nach kurzem aber heftigem Kampf diese Rostocker  Wildwasser Schönheit. ..
Mit 74cm und prallen 4.9kg meine neue PB und ein verheißungsvoller Start in die Saison...


----------



## paling (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2016*



Topic schrieb:


> so dann will ich auch mal wieder was schreiben
> 
> nur leider gibt es bei mir nicht viel zu schreiben..die letzten 3 male immer schön abgeschneidert....die letzten fische hatte ich vor 2 wochen..beide unter maß...
> 
> ...


das ist doch mal ne schicke Forelle,sieht aus wie Bh der Strand,fettes Petri#6#6#6


----------



## paling (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2016*



prion schrieb:


> Moin moin ihr Petrijünger,
> 
> Nachdem es letztes Wochenende vier Grönies bei mir gab und ich schon ganz zufrieden War ,bescherte mir der  Angelgott  gestern nach kurzem aber heftigem Kampf diese Rostocker  Wildwasser Schönheit. ..
> Mit 74cm und prallen 4.9kg meine neue PB und ein verheißungsvoller Start in die Saison...



na ich glaube der PB wird schwer zu knacken sein,Petri#6#6#6


----------



## Ansgar Ragentor (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2016*

Petri beiden Fängern...! :vik:


----------



## Justsu (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2016*

Ganz dickes Petri, zwei Traumfische!!! :l

@prion: Fehlt der Mefo die Brustflosse, oder sieht das auf dem Bild nur so aus?

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## prion (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2016*

Nee justsu das wirkt nur so...die brustflossen sehen so kümmerlich aus bei der fischgrösse

Für die Relation nochmal ein Bild mit unserm dicken beagle


----------



## Justsu (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2016*



prion schrieb:


> Nee justsu das wirkt nur so...die brustflossen sehen so kümmerlich aus bei der fischgrösse
> 
> Für die Relation nochmal ein Bild mit unserm dicken beagle


 
Ahja, auf dem Bild kann man's etwas besser erkennen... Hatte neulich nämlich mal ein Bild von 'ner Mefo gesehen, die nur so Brustflossenstummel hatte. Kannte das bisher nur von Zucht-ReFos und dachte jetzt, dass das möglicherweise auch bei Mefos gar nicht so selten vorkommt|bigeyes

Naja, egal, wie gesagt: absoluter Traumfisch!

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## prion (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2016*

Ja da haste recht,  kommt in der aquakultur häufiger vor.. aber bei wilden mefos ist das wirklich sehr selten. . Sind meistens mechanische Verletzungen vom netz


----------



## dirk.steffen (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2016*

Nach einigen kompletten Nullrunden bin ich heute meiner nächsten Trutte einen Schritt näher gekommen 
Hatte auf Arbeit eine kleine Pause (natürlich nicht in der Arbeitszeit #d) und bin mal fix an die offene Küste gefahren. Bedingungen waren ganz gut, auflandiger Wind, trübes Wasser. Auf Blinker dann einen gut maßigen Nachläufer (wirkte allerdings etwas mager) bis vor die Füße :m
Das war´s dann aber auch in den knapp 2 Std. #q


----------



## Ostseesilber (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2016*

Petri Prion - Traumfisch:m


----------



## Sea-Trout (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2016*



prion schrieb:


> Ja da haste recht,  kommt in der aquakultur häufiger vor.. aber bei wilden mefos ist das wirklich sehr selten. . Sind meistens mechanische Verletzungen vom netz


Moin,

so selten ist das nicht hatte ich schon häufiger und auch bei anderen gesehen.Lade nach der Arbeit mal paar Bilder hoch.Sollen angeblich Markierungen sein.

Petri an die beiden Fänger schöne Fische#6.


----------



## Nelson Muntz (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2016*

Zwei fette Daumen #6#6 für Topic und Prion...


----------



## Küstenjonny (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2016*

Moin,Moin
 Man soll sich ja Wundern, was sich schon für Kleingetier,
 sich im Ufersaum aufhält. Ich sah schon Tangläufer und Garnelen im Flachwasser. Beobachtet habe ich es in Ostholstein.


----------



## mefohunter84 (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2016*

@ Prion  :m:m:m   Und ein ganz dickes  *Petri Heil*   zu dieser tollen Mefo!!! #6

Gestern war auch ich wieder mal an der Küste unterwegs. 
War ich nun immer noch ein "Fremdgeher"? :q
Als Strand hatte ich mir die südliche Seite der Lübecker Bucht ausgesucht.
Der Wecker bimmelte schon um 04:30 Uhr und widererwartend kam ich schnell aus dem Bett. Eine obligatorische Katzenwäsche und um 05:00 Uhr saß ich im Auto. Gegen 08:15 Uhr kam ich an dem ausgewählten Strandabschnitt an. Leider mußte ich feststellen, daß ich zu Hause meine Watjacke vergessen hatte. #q
Der Regen hörte gerade auf. Na wenigstens etwas gutes. Mehrere Lagen wärmende Bekleidung sollten es richten. Die Welle kam schräg auflandig und ein leicht böiger Wind kam von links. Nachdem ich kurz an 2 Stellen die Köder (Hansen Flash und Springerfliege in orange-blau-glitter) durchs Wasser gezogen hatte, kam ich gegen 09:15 Uhr an eine Stelle, wo ich etwas weiter ins Wasser konnte. Der Hansen Flash war kaum noch zu werfen und so wechselte ich zunächst auf einen Blinker von Savage Gear im Tobi-Look. Nach 20 Minuten bekam noch der Snaps Draget in 25g grün-gelb eine Chance. Mitlerweile war meine Oberbekleidung von den am Körper platschenden Wellen fast vollständig an den Armen durchnäßt. 
Aber dann..... Biß! :vik:  Endlich! :q Am zappeln merkte ich sofort, daß es ein kleinerer Fisch war. Dennoch kam der Biß sehr heftig und die Kleine legte sich mächtig ins Zeug. Nach kurzer Zeit war sie vor meinen Füßen und die Springerfliege saß perfekt im Unterkiefer. Kurz am Haken angefast und die Kleine war frei. Der Biß kam auf voller Wurfweite, welcher unter den geschilderten Bedingungen höchstens 50m weit war. Schon beim übernächsten Wurf war wieder ein kräftiges Schütteln am anderen Ende zu spüren. Dieser Fisch war schon etwas größer, vielleicht knapp 45 cm und hatte den Owner S61 Einzelhaken des Blinkers auch sauber im Unterkiefer sitzen. Kurz am Haken angefast und auch diese Kleine verabschiedete sich mit einem Schwanzschlag. Zwei Würfe später wieder Kontakt. Dieser schien etwas größer zu sein, stieg aber nach etwa 10 Sekunden wieder aus. 
Kurz darauf klatschte der Blinker wieder ins Wasser. Ich schloß den Bügel da ruckelte es schon in der Rute. Der schien größer zu sein und zog hin und her. Leider war es dann doch nicht die erhoffte 50+, denn sie hatte die Springerfliege an der Brustflosse zu sitzen. Egal. Fisch war da. #6 Vielleicht ist ja doch noch ein Überspringer dabei, dachte ich mir. Also den Haken gelöst und wieder neu ausgeworfen. Sofort nachdem ich den Bügel geschlossen hatte, kam der Biß. Allerdings nicht der erhofte Überspringer. Dieser Fisch war vielleicht über 45cm aber recht dünn. Auch hier saß die Springerfliege genau im Unterkiefer. Nach weiteren drei Würfen dann wieder ein Biß! Auch diese Mefo hatte sich die Springerfliege geschnappt. Da sie augenscheinlich knapp 45cm hatte, entließ ich auch diese Kleine in ihr Element. Das waren 25 aufregende Minuten. Dann bließ der Wind noch etwas kräftiger und ich erreicht nicht mehr ganz die Wurfweite. Kurzum es gab keinen weiteren Fischkontakt mehr. Ob es an der fehlenden Weite lag, oder der Schwarm Grönländer weiter gezogen war, läßt viel Spielraum für Vermutungen.  Also erstmal an Land und die durchnässten Klamotten ausdrücken. Leider gab es aber auch im Anschluß keine weiteren Kontakte mehr. Zumindestens nicht mit Fischen, denn das Wasser durchnässte die Ärmel erneut und ich beschloß, ob dem Schutz der Gesundheit, das Angeln zu beenden. Gegen 13:00 Uhr rollte dann mein Auto wieder. Zuvor ließ ich gedanklich den Trip nochmal Revue passieren und war mit mir selbst zufrieden. #6

TL  Rolf   #h

P.S.  Bilder gibt es keine, denn unter diesen Bedingungen wollte ich mein Smartfon nicht einsetzen. Sorry.


----------



## Skott (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2016*

*PETRI  &  DANKE 

*für die umfangreiche Geschichte#6

LG

Wolfgang


----------



## Ostseesilber (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2016*

Petri Rolf! Schöner Tag an der Küste!#6


----------



## dirk.steffen (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2016*

Petri Rolf :m
Ich hatte gestern auch noch ´ne gute Stunde, war aber ca. 4 km östlich von Dir im Wasser#h
Fische waren nicht da, aber ein Seehund zog vor mir seine Bahn. Als ich zweimal das Gefühl hatte, der verfolgt meinen Blinker hab ich die Sache lieber beendet. Sonst hätte ich heute vlt. Seehun´d essen müssen |sagnix

Hat das schon mal einer erlebt, daß so einer den Blinker verfolgt und auch beißt? #c


----------



## Seatrout (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2016*

Jo, hatten mal einen beim trolling aufm außenbrett. Man war das ein biss! Wir dachten , das wär der Fisch des Lebens. Er hatte den Drilling in der Schwanzflosse, nach 40min ist 10m vorm Boot der Haken aufgebogen. Wir wollten die Schnur halt nicht durchschneiden.
Ich glaube aber, dass die nur spielen wollen. Fressen werden die dein Blinker nicht!!
Gruß


----------



## buettnek (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2016*

Mir ist das schon 2x passiert. Erst tauchte er vor mir auf und dann ist er beim nächsten Wurf sofort in die Richtung des eintauchenden Köders geschwommen. Hab dann jeweils aufgehört.


----------



## Salziges Silber (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2016*

wir standen zu zweit im wasser, vor uns 5 seehunde/robben keine ahnung, wir wichen nach rechts aus und wurden verfolgt, dass beste... als wir uns in verschiedenen richtungen bewegten teilte sich der trupp so das kein entrinnen möglich war, echt fustrierend |gr:


----------



## Deep Down (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2016*



buettnek schrieb:


> Mir ist das schon 2x passiert. Erst tauchte er vor mir auf und dann ist er beim nächsten Wurf sofort in die Richtung des eintauchenden Köders geschwommen. Hab dann jeweils aufgehört.



Der wollte nur das "Stöckchen" holen!|supergri


----------



## silver68 (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2016*

Moin zusammen,
Heute ne null Nummer auf Fehmarn. ..erst Wallnau dann am Sund und nachmittags in Flügge, da gab es wenigstens einen Anfasser auf Blech. Bis mittag kam gut Welle aus West, später ruhiger. Mal sehen was morgen bei Ententeich so geht...

TL und Petri, Silver


----------



## Küstenjonny (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2016*

Hallo Leute...
 Heute am Strand Nr. 1 in Oh. abgeschneidert.

 Tl


----------



## silver68 (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2016*

Weissenhaus???


----------



## fishing jones (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2016*

Werde Sonntag mal wieder den silbernen Schönheiten  nachstellen. Bin schon richtig heiß


----------



## Küstenjonny (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2016*

#6





silver68 schrieb:


> Weissenhaus???


 aber nicht weitersagen


----------



## silver68 (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2016*

...und wieder ein Schneidertag...
Nur einen Fisch heute in Wallnau von einem Kollegen gesehen.
Werde mir morgen mal die Ostseite vornehmen. ..

TL


----------



## Meerfor1 (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2016*

Flügge und Staberhuk auch nix.


----------



## mefofänger (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2016*

hohwachter bucht gestern eine 75 - 80er mefo beim keschern versaut#q#q#q#q.mfg


----------



## Salziges Silber (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2016*

@ mefofänger
ich würd sterben wollen, mein beileid.

jetzt noch fix frühstücken und dann ziehe ich ins feld, mal schauen ob was geht...


----------



## mefofänger (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2016*

gestern ging es mir genau so, heute geht es langsam wieder aber ärgern werde ich mich bestimmt bis sonst wann.mfg:c:c:c

p.s. habe gleich erstmal einen größeren kescher bestellt


----------



## pommernjung (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2016*

gestern auf Rügen...nichts...


----------



## Salziges Silber (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2016*

gerade aus dem wasser, 
2 x nix an zwei stränden, schwacher wind aus nordost, nebel, seegras und schweinekalt |evil:


----------



## silver68 (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2016*

Komm gerade aus dem Wasser: Heute Wallnau, Katharinenhof und Marienleuchte. NIX!
Trotz super Strömungskante am letzten Spot.
Denke die kalten Nächte und der nebelige Tag heute haben die Schönheiten ins Tiefe ziehen lassen.
Morgen letzter tag bei mir...das wird wohl nix mehr...
TL


----------



## fishing jones (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2016*

Komme auch gerade vom Wasser zurück. Vier Stunden bei nebliger Suppe keinen Kontakt gehabt...


----------



## Topic (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2016*

ach leute was habt ihr denn heute alle gemacht :q:q:q

heute gab es 6 mal silber..einige anfasser...paar nachläufer und 2 aussteiger....2-3 vielleicht grad so maß die anderen waren kleiner...druften aber alle wieder in ihr element zurück...
war von 9,30 Uhr bis 15,30 Uhr ca am strand und habe vielleicht 200 m Strand beangelt...bis auf einen Fisch alle vom Ufer aus gefangen


----------



## Salziges Silber (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2016*

hart am fisch gearbeitet, wurde nur nicht belohnt!


----------



## Topic (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2016*

hatte jetz auch 3 Schneidertage und wurde Heute dann belohnt...und das Angeln Heute war alles andere als angenehm....recht kalt...Nebel....später dann schon Eis an den Ringen....und das Wasser glasklar...hat trotzdem irgendwie funktioniert |supergri


----------



## Hardcorerer (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2016*

Ähhh ja petri ....ich war auch los ...keinen kontakt ...egal wo. Kaltes klares wasser.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sepp Meier (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2016*

Heute in der Eckernförder-Bucht Südseite an zwei Spots für uns auch nichts zu holen gewesen... Naja, zumindest mal wieder geangelt


----------



## Küstenjonny (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2016*

Moin , Moin..
Ist ja unheimlich, im Ostholsteiner Gebiet, kaum Fänge an diesem Wochenende.
 Ich hatte am Freitag einen Biss,und das ist es gewesen,als ob die nicht beissen müssen.
 hat schon jemand was von den Seeringlern gesehen oder gehört?
 Tl


----------



## Nelson Muntz (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2016*

Nicht ganz uneigennützig hat meine Freundin von mir zu Weihnachten einen   Gutschein zum Absolvieren des Fischereischeinlehrgangs bekommen.  Diesen  hat sie vor ungefähr einem Monat dann auch bestanden. Da sie ein   absoluter Newbie beim Angeln ist, habe ich sie bis jetzt zweimal in   Zingst mit zum Angeln mitgenommen. Zweimal zum Meerforellenangeln, um   das Werfen zu üben. Sie macht das schon ganz gut, hat schon ne gute   Wurfweite und kann auch schon in die gewünschte Richtung werfen.   Gefangen haben wir bei den beiden Ausflügen nichts aber Spass gemacht   hat es ihr. Am Wochenende wollte sie dann nach Schleswig-Holstein. Also   Sonntag ging es dann los nach Grömitz. Weißenhäuser Strand wollte ich   ihr und den anderen Anglern nicht antun.
Bei dem gefrorenen Nebel war meine Hoffnung auf Fisch ziemlich gering.  Aber Optimismus verbreitend ging es ins Wasser. Ich machte die ersten  drei, vier Würfe und übergab dann meine Angel. Meine Freundin machte  ihre ersten Würfe. Um ihr dabei nicht andauern auf die Finger zu gucken,  wandte ich mich etwas desinteressiert ab. Bei ihrem etwa fünften Wurf  hatte sie einen leichten Hänger, den ich aber lösen konnte. Alles kein  Problem und sie machte weiter. Weitere ca. fünf Würfe später dann die  Frage: "Ist das ein Fisch?" Ich schaute auf die Rutenspitze und es war  kein Hänger!!! Das war der Moment, wo man merkt, es wird jetzt zu viel  Input für eine Anfängerin und ich nahm die Sache in die Hand.

Was soll ich weiter sagen, heraus kam eine Sechsziger mit 2,3 Kilo, eine stolze Anfängerin und ein überstolzer "Guide"


----------



## Stulle (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2016*



Nelson Muntz schrieb:


> Nicht ganz uneigennützig hat meine Freundin von mir zu Weihnachten einen   Gutschein zum Absolvieren des Fischereischeinlehrgangs bekommen.  Diesen  hat sie vor ungefähr einem Monat dann auch bestanden. Da sie ein   absoluter Newbie beim Angeln ist, habe ich sie bis jetzt zweimal in   Zingst mit zum Angeln mitgenommen. Zweimal zum Meerforellenangeln, um   das Werfen zu üben. Sie macht das schon ganz gut, hat schon ne gute   Wurfweite und kann auch schon in die gewünschte Richtung werfen.   Gefangen haben wir bei den beiden Ausflügen nichts aber Spass gemacht   hat es ihr. Am Wochenende wollte sie dann nach Schleswig-Holstein. Also   Sonntag ging es dann los nach Grömitz. Weißenhäuser Strand wollte ich   ihr und den anderen Anglern nicht antun.
> Bei dem gefrorenen Nebel war meine Hoffnung auf Fisch ziemlich gering.  Aber Optimismus verbreitend ging es ins Wasser. Ich machte die ersten  drei, vier Würfe und übergab dann meine Angel. Meine Freundin machte  ihre ersten Würfe. Um ihr dabei nicht andauern auf die Finger zu gucken,  wandte ich mich etwas desinteressiert ab. Bei ihrem etwa fünften Wurf  hatte sie einen leichten Hänger, den ich aber lösen konnte. Alles kein  Problem und sie machte weiter. Weitere ca. fünf Würfe später dann die  Frage: "Ist das ein Fisch?" Ich schaute auf die Rutenspitze und es war  kein Hänger!!! Das war der Moment, wo man merkt, es wird jetzt zu viel  Input für eine Anfängerin und ich nahm die Sache in die Hand.
> 
> Was soll ich weiter sagen, heraus kam eine Sechsziger mit 2,3 Kilo, eine stolze Anfängerin und ein überstolzer "Guide"


Petri Heil [emoji54]


----------



## Skott (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2016*

@ Nelson Muntz:

Dir ein digges Petri zu Deiner Freundin #6

und Deiner Freundin ein digges *PETRI *zu dem tollen Fisch :vik:
Jetzt nach diesem Erlebnis wird sie richtig angefixt sein...

LG

Wolfgang


----------



## Hardcorerer (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2016*

Petri schöner Fisch ....schöner ablauf.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gohlis4Gamez (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2016*

Petri  der Anglerin und ihrem Guide. [emoji106]


----------



## OssiEde (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2016*

Petri. So muss das laufen. Sehr schön.


----------



## Ostseesilber (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2016*

Petri Mädels! Und da sage noch einer, Frauen verstehen nichts von der Angelei


----------



## Küstenjonny (1. März 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2016*

Moin ,Moin
 Nachtrag von gestern
 Ostholstein....Null....
 Tl


----------



## Nelson Muntz (1. März 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2016*

So, jetzt hab ich ihr mal gezeigt, welche Reaktionen ein Fisch bringen kann. Sie ist wirklich angefixt und wieder so Rot im Gesicht geworden, wie auf dem Foto. 

Petri Dank und bis zum nächsten Fotofisch...


----------



## silver68 (1. März 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2016*

Nachtrag zu gestern: Staberhuk und Wallnau keinen Kontakt gehabt...

TL


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx (1. März 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2016*

Petri Nelson auch für Dein Girl  und was ne Bombe !!! Fett 
(ich kenne es wenn das erste mal ne Mefo am Band hängt das ist 100%Suchtgefahr ) 
aber zu Angeln und "Frauen" ich war hier in Hamburg mit Tochter gezielt Grundeln Angeln mit ner Ultra Leicht Rute und Wurm meine Tochter ist so häppy gewesen dann kam Mutti dazu  ich geb Ihr die Rute in die Hand und Bumbs hängt ne Grundel dran - Ich sag nur " kurbeln " Sie sagt zu mir mit großen Augen ....in welche Richtung .... das iss unser Running Gag..
Egal  ich geh am WE: auch auf SILBER _gruß Michi


----------



## Bella HT (2. März 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2016*

Ich habe noch einen longline release einer schönen Morgen fischung zu vermelden.


----------



## Topic (2. März 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2016*

petri zur trutte :m

das wochenende rückt näher und ich hab samstag und sonntag zeit :l:l:l:l


----------



## Milan.Lüb.Bucht (3. März 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2016*

Moin und Petri zu allen Fängen.
Ich war gestern mit 'nem Kumpel von 17:00 - 18:30 Uhr an unserem Hausstrand in der Lübecker Bucht. Leider konnten wir jeweils nur ein Gröni überlisten, die natürlich wieder schwimmen und wachsen sollen.
Wir bleiben dran #:


----------



## Ulli_1 (3. März 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2016*

Wird Zeit für einen neuen Monat:m und Petri an alle Februarfänger.


----------



## dirk.steffen (3. März 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2016*

@Tino: Du glücklicher. Ich hab Familienfeier #q

Heute nach der Arbeit noch kurz an der offenen Küste gewesen. Eine Untermaßige sollte die Mutter holen, hat es aber nicht gemacht #d War auch der einzige Biß.


----------



## Topic (3. März 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2016*

na immerhin dirk ^^ besser als nichts#6
samstag früh gehts nochmal zum dealer nach rostock und von da dann gleich an die heimische küste :q


----------

